

Amazon makes Kindle app Apple compliant by removing one URL link - moonlighter
http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdMsgNo=1&cdPage=1&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=TxFSUR2H7D8D9W&cdMsgID=Mx3BSWH85HVSRWI#Mx3BSWH85HVSRWI

======
shinratdr
From Gruber:

> There you go. This is the result of Apple putting its own interests ahead of
> those of its users. It’s certainly not drastic (as it would be if Amazon had
> pulled the app from the store entirely), but in no way can it be argued that
> this is an improvement for users.

I think that says it all. If Gruber isn't even going to bother to try and
defend it (or even play devil's advocate), then it's probably indefensible.

~~~
thedragon4453
Because it's not really defensible. The best you could say is that Apple
stands to make money, which is good for Apple, but even that's not really
true, since everyone is just pulling the buttons so they don't have to pay
Apple.

~~~
moonlighter
He just posted an update, for what it's worth:
<http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/07/26/frommer-kindle>

------
jokermatt999
I really wish they hadn't backed down. Yes, it's Apple's store, they can do
what they want, but I feel like they get away with ridiculous changes like
this because, well, they're Apple.

~~~
tybris
They backed down alright, by creating a competing app store and presumably a
competing tablet.

------
ujjwalg
Apple rejected our iPhone/iPad app for the exact same reason. We had a link to
our website in the help section.

~~~
darylteo
So you removed the link?

------
moonlighter
Some additional coverage on MacWorld.com:
[http://www.macworld.com/article/161325/2011/07/kindle_drops_...](http://www.macworld.com/article/161325/2011/07/kindle_drops_store_button_adds_periodicals.html)

------
fpgeek
If you want more details on Apple's new policies you can look here:
[http://quatermain.tumblr.com/post/8045895465/my-review-of-
th...](http://quatermain.tumblr.com/post/8045895465/my-review-of-the-kobo-app)

The Kobo app is another ebook reader, like Kindle. The number of different
things they tried to satisfy Apple is breathtaking. Last I heard (via the same
Kobo developer on Twitter), one-star reviews of their new app have taken them
from 4.5 stars to 2.5 stars in just a few days.

------
rwa
I understand that Apple is doing this because of e readers directly competing
with iBooks, but according to Apple's new rules it should harm any companies
selling products outside of Apple's store.

Does this mean the eBay app will be pulled if apple doesn't get it's 30% cut?
What about groupon,rdio, tha amazon store and many other apps that can't
possibly hand over 30% of their sales to Apple when they don't have those kind
of margins to work with.

------
smackfu
The original Apple requirements would have required Amazon to pull the app
entirely, right? (Or sell all their Kindle books directly through Apple IAP
and give Apple 30%, which was never going to happen.)

------
darylteo
Surely this particular restriction should be considered anti-competitive?
Where is the FTC?

~~~
danilocampos
Probably waiting to act against actual monopolies, I suspect.

